# Wrecker Free, April 25-26, 2012



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Wrecker, my new thriller, will be released on January 22. I'm giving away twenty advance e-copies, in hopes of having some reviews already in place by the time that date comes. If you'd like one, please send me an email or PM:

[email protected]

If you get around to posting a review at Amazon or Barnes&Noble I'll send you an e-copy of any of my other books (one for each review posted).

I'd prefer to distribute these copies by sending a 100% off Smashwords coupon code but I suppose I could email them in the file type appropriate for your e-reader. Let me know. Thanks!

By the way, here's what Wrecker is about (this blurb being the result of last week's thread -- thanks Kindleboarders):

_Jane Havelock is coping a day at a time in a bad marriage when her husband Steve hires simple-minded handyman Rob Manteo to work around the house. After overcoming her initial revulsion, Jane finds shelter in a growing friendship with Manteo, an enigma who seems to know more than he lets on. Struck by his unstable and morose nature, she digs into his past. But by the time she uncovers a horrible secret and realizes that it wasn't chance that brought Manteo into their world, it may be too late._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Dave and congratulations on your soon-to-be-released book. When it does go live, you can use this thread to announce it!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Betsy and Ann, before I read your welcoming message I want to share my Kindleboards marketing plan!  I'll be posting a different thread every day and pasting in all my Amazon reviews!  And I'm going to be rude too!

...dave




p.s.  I'm not banned for being a smart-alec am I?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I got more than halfway through the book in my first sitting last night and it's fantastic so far!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

CS said:


> I got more than halfway through the book in my first sitting last night and it's fantastic so far!


Thanks, CS. You can't imagine how nice it is to hear something like that, given that I've toiled on it for about a year with absolutely no clue whether it's horrible or not.

Much appreciated!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

daveconifer said:


> Thanks, CS. You can't imagine how nice it is to hear something like that, given that I've toiled on it for about a year with absolutely no clue whether it's horrible or not.
> 
> Much appreciated!


Dave, rest assured, the book definitely isn't horrible. Just the opposite, in fact.

Here's my review, which I'll also post on Amazon and/or Smashwords when book officially debuts:

*One of the best thrillers I've read in a long while.*

In two breathless sittings, I raced through Dave Conifer's "Wrecker." I haven't burned through a book that quickly in quite some time, but Conifer's latest novel is a very gripping read from the get-go.

Steve Havelock thinks it's his lucky day when he finds a handyman willing to work for bottom dollar. His wife, Jane, is none too happy though, because there's something decidedly off about Rob Manteo. But despite Jane's misgivings, Steve hires Manteo anyway. After all, a bargain is a bargain! Never mind that they have a 4-year-old daughter in the house...

And that's the setup for this fast-paced thriller, which twists, turns, and goes around the bend many times over.

Dave Conifer is at the top of his game here, with his latest effort ranking right alongside the best of Joseph Finder, Harlan Coben, and indie standout Eric Christopherson. Featuring rich, detailed, layered characters that will keep you guessing and a plot that never hits the pause button, "Wrecker" kept me hooked all the way through. It almost "wrecked" my sleep schedule because I didn't want to put it down and go to bed. A highly absorbing read.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Am I too late for a free advance copy??


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow!  What a fantastic review!  I can't wait to get my hands on a copy of this ... January 22nd needs to hurry up and get here (and I'm sure my 17 year old niece is saying the same thing, because that's her 18th birthday, lol).

Sounds like you've got a real hit here!  Great job, Dave!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

CS, thanks so much for that generous review! I only hope that it's half as good as you made it sound.

Thank you...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

The reviews for *Wrecker* in its first three days after release are pretty good. Here are some snippets:

"The results are completely unexpected and I was surprised over and over again with the twists the story took. I highly recommend this to anyone that enjoys a suspense book that challenges your mind."

"Dave Conifer is at the top of his game here, with his latest effort ranking right alongside the best of Joseph Finder, Harlan Coben, and indie standout Eric Christopherson. Featuring rich, detailed, layered characters that will keep you guessing and a plot that never hits the pause button, "Wrecker" kept me hooked all the way through."

"&#8230;a real page turner that keeps you engaged and guessing right up until the end. The characters are interesting, you become involved in them and that helps to drive you on as much as the plots twists&#8230;"

"Wrecker is the story of Steve and Jane Havelock and their 4 year old daughter Allie. Steve is a programmer and general all around pig and Jane is a nurse and a lovely woman who is totally unappreciated by her husband. Steve hires Rob Manteo - a strange hulk of a man who seems to be either mentally challenged, physically ill or both. Jane and Manteo develop a friendship which reveals the tragedy that has made Manteo what he is today. "

"It kept pulling me deeper into it. I had to know everything. I didn't want to put it down, but I had to sleep, but as soon as I was awake, I was back to reading it. This was a really great thriller, that keeps you wanting more! I look forward to the next Dave Conifer book!"

"All I can say is it is a great read, will keep you interested and on the edge of your seat until the very last page!"

"I needed to keep clicking next to know what was happening and found it difficult to put down."


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

sibelhodge said:


> OK, you've sold me. Will be adding to my TBR list. Great reviews so far. Well done!


Thanks Sibel, glad to be sitting on your TBR.

I'm pretty sure this book is the best I'm capable of. I really gave it my all, to use an awful cliche...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Check out Candy's Raves, where I'm guest-blogging today.

In this appearance I'm giving you the inside story as a goofy writer (me) cranks out a thriller. And bonus --Dalglish is in it and he's got a great quote.

Candy previewed my efforts this way:

"Say what you will about authors, but they know how to rescue my bacon when I need it. This time of the year is nuts for me and I asked Dave if he'd like to do a Q&A. Either it's lucky or he knew that I'd probably never actually get the questions written until after April 15th, because he did one better. He wrote up a guest post for my blog. And wow, I LOVE all the information he gave us in here."

Without further ado -- here is *The Evolution and the Writing of Wrecker*

http://candysraves.com/2011/01/guest-post-by-dave-conifer-author-of-wrecker-and-ebully/


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks again, Dave. That was a fabulously written blog! You rock! Have a great weekend!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

CandyTX said:


> Thanks again, Dave. That was a fabulously written blog! You rock! Have a great weekend!


Thank you, Candy. It was fun to go back and see how it had changed as I wrote it. I'm glad I blogged as I went along...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

That was a seriously fascinating blog. Just awesome!

I can't believe Wrecker went from a romance novel to a twisted thriller. LMAO. Now I'm insanely curious about that lost "Nicholas Sparks" chapter. Unless you're going to reuse some of those assets for a new book, I'd love for you to post it here or in a follow-up blog.

I'll also have to check out the books by David Dalglish now. Reading him saying “Ugghh!!  No!!!!!!!” made me laugh out loud.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Ugghh!! No!!!!!!

There. Now I've made you laugh twice.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Ugghh!! No!!!!!!
> 
> There. Now I've made you laugh twice.


It turns out that I got the quote wrong. What Dalglish actually said was "Boooo!!!!!"

Anyway...

Contest! Free Stuff!

Announcing the Wrecker One-Question Trivia Contest! Winners will receive hard copies of my new thriller, Wrecker, and a set of all Dave Conifer ebooks.

The contest will end Wednesday, February 2 at one minute before midnight (EST). Go to the DAVECONIFERFANPAGE Facebook page (see link in my signature) and click on the Discussions tab for details.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

The Wrecker contest is over and the prizes are on their way.  I got some hilarious answers.  The question was probably too easy for those people so they decided to have some fun.

The book is selling well and after just a few weeks is already threatening the bottom-feeders on the Dave Conifer sales chart.  2011 is going to be a good year for ebooks, I think...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Wrecker is popping up on the psychological thriller best seller list.  How cool, considering I can barely spell that.  Sales are pretty darned good, definitely the best ever of any of my books.  Maybe it's good -- and it's only ninety-nine cents.

Oh yeah, the contest is over.  I've been sending out the ebooks.  When the hard copy is formatted (very soon) I'll be sending those out too...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Wrecker continues to sell well.  In fact, sales are definitely on the upswing, and it's currently ranked at 2,946 at Amazon.  For Dave Conifer, this is uncharted territory.

Thanks to everybody who gave this a chance.  As I often say, this is the best book I can write, so I'm glad that at least somebody is reading it and talking about it...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Over the weekend Big Al from Amazon posted a generous review:

http://go.kboards.com/?id=11415X695192&xs=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbooksandpals.blogspot.com%2F2011%2F02%2Fwrecker-dave-conifer.html&sref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kboards.com%2Findex.php%2Ftopic%2C54811.0.html

Then ereader news ran a feature:

http://go.kboards.com/?id=11415X695192&xs=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fereadernewstoday.com%2Fbargain-kindle-book-wrecker%2F673444%2F&sref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kboards.com%2Findex.php%2Ftopic%2C54811.0.html

Now, Wrecker has risen in rank from approximately 2,500 to 470, where it currently sits.

We discussed this in this here Writers Cafe thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,54811.0.html

Thanks readers!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm going to release "Chapter 0" of Wrecker soon. I yanked it at the last minute because I thought it gave away too much. If you'd like to see it let me know on my Facebook page (link below) or as a comment to this post. But wait until you've read the story!

Oh yeah, just picked up a new review at B&N a few minutes ago. I don't know what this reviewer meant at the end:

_"Normally this is not the type of book I read. I'm more into sci-fi and fantasy. I ended up winning a free copy and decided I would give it chance. Glad I did. Once I started, I had to keep reading. I was working right along with Jane to solve the mystery part of the book. I figured out the answer right before it was revealed, but you have to keep reading to find out what happens and to catch the little..."_


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

You better be sending me Chapter 0 or telling me where to buy it!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Candy,  I'll put you on the list.

I should have let it go through the editing process before ditching Chapter 0.  It needs a little work...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

A nice woman from Wisconsin said this in an email: "I'm an avid reader of mystery and I have to tell you I LOVED the book! I finished it in record time because I could not put it down. I hope to have the pleasure of reading any books that you will be writing in the future."

Maybe you'll like it too. It's been in Amazon's top 1,000 for several weeks, so somebody must be reading it 

By the way, I added an blurb/excerpt from my other thriller, Man of Steel, at the end.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Dave, I finished reading "Wrecker" and I loved it. I kept wanting to read "just a little more"...I had a hard time putting it down.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Dave, I finished reading "Wrecker" and I loved it. I kept wanting to read "just a little more"...I had a hard time putting it down.


[I feel like a lurking loser. If I had any dignity I'd wait a few hours to reply to make it appear that I have a life.]

Thanks, Barbie! I know you're a discerning reader so that means a lot to me that you used your valuable time to read something I wrote...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> [I feel like a lurking loser. If I had any dignity I'd wait a few hours to reply to make it appear that I have a life.]


  I can relate to that.

I'm looking forward to reading Wrecker. It's in the "Next to Read" collection on my Kindle, so I won't lose track of it, but there are a lot of other books there too, so it'll be a while. Congratulations on your success with the book!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd love to read Chapter 0 whenever it's available.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you, Dreamweaver.

CS, I'll put you on the list.  It's a short list 

By the way, Chapter 0 isn't the greatest thing since sliced bread, so I hope nobody's getting the impression that it is...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Just sent out the signed copies of Wrecker that were auctioned off by the Indie Author Relief Fund.  Thanks to Kristie Cook for organizing this so we can try to help some people out...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Since I'm so jolly about Wrecker's success, I'm giving away free Smashwords copies.

But only from 3:00 to 4:00 p.m today (in about five minutes).

I'll plug the coupon code in here: JJ43K


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I've always been skeptical that there are many readers out there who would ignore a book because it's priced too low.  But last week I was rapping with my spouse, who buys at least 1 Kindle book a week, about prices.  She told me that if something is below five bucks she thinks to herself "I wonder what's wrong with that book?"  There's one of them living in my own house!  I can't believe this never came up.

So maybe the price hawks were right and I've been cutting out a swathe of potential readers with the price.  Now is the time to find out.  Wrecker had a nice run at .99 but it's been plummeting.  I"m not even sure if it's in the top 1000 anymore (I've been an absentee writer/poster for a few weeks).  It's still appearing in "also bought" bars on Amazon, so I better try this soon.  

So, anyway, some time next week the price is bumping up to $ 2.99...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Well said, Dreamweaver.  Sometimes we take such a narrow view of things.  Even our 2.99 books, which we consider "upper end," are a tiny flea on the butt of the market in which most e-books are closer to ten bucks.

I'd keep it at .99 if I thought people would keep buying it, but I'm starting to think that as my wife said, many readers shy away from anything with such a low price.  I guess that's why a company like Proctor and Gamble sells the same detergent under an economy brand, a mid-level brand and an elite brand, priced accordingly.  Maybe I was wrong and more readers pre-sift their reads by price before making any decisions...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Kinda' forgot about this one since I've been busy finishing a new book.  Guess I never got around to raising that price...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm currently using Wrecker as a Trojan horse to get a blurb (November 1) for my new book in the face of unsuspecting readers.  One of them made this flattering comment on Facebook:

"Just finished reading Wrecker... finished it in ONE sitting... Great great read..I had to find out what was going to happen next..Thank you for a great Book =)"


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll  echo a lot of reviewer's comments. Wrecker is a really great read.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, Michelle.


Wrecker seems to have found a second wind and it's in the top 500 again...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Better to ask for references.  That slow-minded handyman might not be what he seems.

Still ninety-nine cents!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Wrecker picked up 5-star reviews number 17 and 18...

"A very well written thriller which kept my interest throughout. I wasn't sure where it was headed until I was over 60% into the book and for me this is a huge plus. I love a book that keeps you guessing while, at the same time, keeps you turning pages to see what will happen next. I will definitely read more from Mr. Conifer!"

"I loved this book. I couldn't put it down and I read it in two days. This is a gripping book that really turned dark. It's a tale of manipulation and revenge. This book shows that you can predict how people will act if you watch them enough."


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Chili today, hot tamale...


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Wrecker is free at Amazon today (4/25) and tomorrow (4/26).

I forgot about Chapter 0, I think maybe I'll add that as bonus material soon...


----------

